# Receiver packs?



## Big Johnson (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a Hobbywing 3.1 2s. I will need to run a receiver pack. What is everyone using and how are you charging them? I want to make this as easy as possible. Thanks Larry J


----------



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm using a smc life 220mah 2s & a revtech 250mah 2s life. They have two sets of leads, one plugs into the receiver and the other plugs into the charger. I made my own charge leads with a deans plug on one end so I could leave the pack in the car and just plug the charger into it.
I charge mine between 2.0 & 2.5amps. I usually can get a good day of racing in without charging, but I usually charge before the main, just to avoid any problems.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

SMC receiver pack. Go to KC racing they have the best wall charger for them.
When it's done it shuts off red light charging green light means done


----------



## Big Johnson (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tips.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Johnson (Jul 4, 2011)

Is 7.4 volts too high?


----------



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Big Johnson said:


> Is 7.4 volts too high?


If you are using a life battery, I'd say yes, since the two packs I have are 6.6v.
If using a Lipo, your probably good, but don't take my word on that.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

You must be using the 7.4 hard case 2 cell lipo It will burn out tekens ESC.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jul 4, 2011)

So I should go with 6.6.:thumbsup:


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Yes part # SMC220 RCP 220MAH 6.6 Life soft case


----------



## Big Johnson (Jul 4, 2011)

Can I charge a life receiver pack with my futaba radio charger?


----------



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Big Johnson said:


> Can I charge a life receiver pack with my futaba radio charger?


Not sure, but if not, I have a Onyx 235 Charger that I charged my LiFe receivers packs on and will be more than happy to sell it to you, just make me an offer. I'm moving and don't want to move it with me, plus I bought a Hitec x4 multi-charger for the sole reason as not to carry 3 chargers with me on race day.

Here's my for sale link:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=424980


----------



## Big Johnson (Jul 4, 2011)

I have 2 gfx's just wondering if i can charge life pack same as my old nickel packs?


----------



## nickbell1390 (Jan 19, 2008)

Big Johnson said:


> I have 2 gfx's just wondering if i can charge life pack same as my old nickel packs?


you could but you would have to babysit it and if you forgot well that could be bad. 

the very very best way to charge a LiFe pack is to go to www.kc-racing.com and purchase their life battery wall charger. Its as simple as a cell phone charger...you plug up a pack that needs charging and light is red and once its done the light is green....for 25 bucks its the best insurance you can buy.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jul 4, 2011)

Ordered.:wave:


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Big Johnson said:


> I have 2 gfx's just wondering if i can charge life pack same as my old nickel packs?


The GFX with a 4.01 or 4.10 software have life mode for charging. You just need to make a plug for it.


----------



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

rcgen said:


> The GFX with a 4.01 or 4.10 software have life mode for charging. You just need to make a plug for it.


That's easy, just order a lead with a futaba end with a bare end (or a servo extension wire with white wire removed) and solder a deans or your choice of connector.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jul 4, 2011)

I realized that after I ordered the life wall charger.:drunk:


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Big Johnson said:


> I realized that after I ordered the life wall charger.:drunk:


You did the best thing buying the wall charger. better than using your GFX I also have a GFX .But I use the wall charger It is safer and you don't have to watch it


----------



## radsnappy (Sep 6, 2008)

bojo said:


> You did the best thing buying the wall charger. better than using your GFX I also have a GFX .But I use the wall charger It is safer and you don't have to watch it


:thumbsup:


----------

